# Salad dressing freezing in refrigerator



## legend_018 (Aug 11, 2010)

I want to make my own - but evertime I do, it freezes in the refrigerator. Granted some times things on the top shelf have froze a little in the past - but this is on the side door and happens when NOTHING else in the refrigerator is in a state like this.  I'm really not sure what to do other than not make my own I guess.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you using olive oil? That will set up pretty fast everytime.


----------



## legend_018 (Aug 11, 2010)

Alix said:


> Are you using olive oil? That will set up pretty fast everytime.



yes, I do believe most of the homemade dressing I've seen or ones I'm interested in have Extra Virgin Olive oil in them.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats your culprit then. Olive oil of any type needs to stay at room temp or it completely solidifies. You can leave it out on the counter for a bit to warm up and shake the daylights out of it and it will taste lovely though. No flavor issue to putting it in the fridge.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 12, 2010)

Does your "frozen" dressing have ice crystals in it?  Is it hard like ice? If not, it's just the olive oil solidifying.

If it does, then your fridge is too cold.


----------

